

Watercress tops list of ‘powerhouse fruits and vegetables.’ Who knew? - frik
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/to-your-health/wp/2014/06/05/finally-a-list-of-powerhouse-fruits-and-vegetables-ranked-by-how-much-nutrition-they-contain/

======
TheSpiceIsLife
All of the Brassicaceae / Cruciferae [1] contain a group compound called
Indole-3-carbinol [2] which is purported to have cancer protective properties.

1\.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cruciferous_vegetables](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cruciferous_vegetables)

2\.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indole-3-carbinol](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indole-3-carbinol)

